# 1000 Likes Giveaway



## Hrawk

Woohoo 1000 likes, yeah baby!

What better way to celebrate and to share the love than by giving something away.

I'm thinking one of my Ice Slingshots, this time a Hrawkeye.

Simply post in this thread to be entered into the draw and on the same day I draw the Secret Santa (May 20), I'll pick a name at random to receive the gift.

No pic as yes as I'm yet to build it, but this should give you an idea:

Hrawkeye

*Ice Frame:*


----------



## Btoon84

Like, NO WAY AWESOME!!!!! I'm in. Like Thanks man!


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for the giveaway. I already have my Icy Vector, so I'm giving up this opportunity to other members.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

You give me too much stuff as it is. I'm not entering!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hi There, The give away sounds great, so I am in thank you.

Aussie Al In Thailand


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congrats again on the 1000 mark Hrawk I am in.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Danny0663

BOYAH! i'm in ... hrawkeye in that thickness would be cool.

Thanks dude.


----------



## AaronMB

Congrats on the 1000. Good stuff!

And thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

HI Again,

I really like the one on the left with the shaped handle.

As I think it would feel and fit better in the hand.

Cheers Al


----------



## Darklord

Awesome!!!!! I'm in


----------



## Mister Magpie

congrats on your exceeding like-ynesses. anxious to try out your design.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Aussie.Allan said:


> HI Again,
> 
> I really like the one on the left with the shaped handle.
> 
> As I think it would feel and fit better in the hand.
> 
> Cheers Al


That's the famous Hrawkeye, and is what's being given away.

Totes wrong, bro. Scroll down.


----------



## Hrawk

Darklord said:


> Awesome!!!!! I'm in


It was my favorite design for a long time, as was the one on the right.

Then they got together after a drunken night of dance and the Dragon was born.


----------



## Hrawk

All Buns Glazing said:


> That's the famous Hrawkeye, and is what's being given away.


No dude, that's an MX-Ergo from MXred. Much bigger frame.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hrawk said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the famous Hrawkeye, and is what's being given away.
> 
> 
> 
> No dude, that's an MX-Ergo from MXred. Much bigger frame.
Click to expand...

Ermergerd! So it is. I'm just so used to seeing the Dragon and Hrawkeye side-by-side! Apologies, MXred! Looks great.


----------



## Imperial

im tempted to say that im in, but ill leave it to others to join. im out. congrats on the 1000 likes. see H, theres people that like you. and good luck to those entering.


----------



## GEB

Congrats on reaching 1000 likes. Both of those slingshots look great.

I'll bite. I'm thankful for the opportunity to participate.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Beautiful shooters man, count me in, Congrats on the milestone Hrawk...


----------



## Arkemedes

Sounds good. Grats on the 1000 likes.


----------



## PandaMan

I'm in, man. Thanks for doing the giveaway!


----------



## Nicholson

I'm in, very cool congrats on your thou-be posts


----------



## Outback

Well done on the 1000 - I am glade to be in. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congrats Daniel,

Thanks for the opportumity even though I'd like to leave this chance to other members. Thanks.


----------



## Beanflip

I'll take you up on that. Congratulations!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Congratulation Hrawk!

And i´m in for sure...veeeery nice


----------



## BCLuxor

1001 like now Hrawk count me in bud!


----------



## ash

Having your Mum as a member is really paying off in the Likes tally!

I'm in, son.


----------



## kobe23

I 'liked' the post above XD


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Having your Mum as a member is really paying off in the Likes tally!
> 
> I'm in, son.


Dude watching my Mum try and use a computer is like watching a monkey use an etch-a-sketch.


----------



## stej

Oo, congratulations! And thanks a lot for the opportunity! You are among the best craftmens here, so anybody who "wins" will be very happy!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Looks amazing, I'm in.


----------



## kanexor

IMHO your designs are great .

I really like the word " Ice" . Sounds cool, doesn't it? :rofl:

The picture seen at the starting post made my day.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FWV2

ICE ICE BABY!!! I'm in!

Fwv2


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## FWV2

Theme song for this give away!!! CONGRATS HRAWK!!!

Fwv2


----------



## slingingjaymie

Would like to apply for this give-away! Congratulations Hrawk, you are very much liked. The ice catapults look amazing! You have one-of-a-kind work. =>

Who ever wins this raffle will be VERY LUCKY.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.

Thank you for this raffle Hrawk.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well that's worth a post Fo' shizzle...


----------



## AlmightyOx

In honor of Jedi Day I will enter this giveaway with the full weight of the force behind me.

May the Fourth be with you all!


----------



## Hrawk

Live long and prosper !!!


----------



## tnflipper52

A-yup, count me in too Hwrak. A most generous gesture. Thank you very much.


----------



## beaverman

ive always loved those clear slingshots! im in!


----------



## Charles

Don't put me in for the draw, Hrawk ... But I do want to send my congratulations for reaching 1000 likes!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

*I'm in!*


----------



## Jim Williams

Aaron can you reset Hrawks 'likes' please? 

I'm in, those are some damn fine slingers!


----------



## rockslinger

Congrats, I'm in!


----------



## SlingDaddy

Congrats on the millennium of "likes" - well deserved if you ask me


----------



## leon13

a 1000 yihaaaaa congratulation if ther is still Space i woud like to Join that lotteri Chears


----------



## Bruno529

Awesome man I'm in D8=


----------



## curmudgeon

Excellent. I'm in.


----------



## NoobShooter

I'm in. Thanks Hrawk!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

cool i am in looks cool as ice


----------



## The Warrior

Congrats on the likes. Appreciate the give away.


----------



## flipgun

Con grats Sir! Please count me in!


----------



## mr. green

I'm in.

Congratulation on the "1000 likes" and may have another 1000 in a much quicker time span so you'll have more give-aways.


----------



## tnflipper52

Hrawk said:


> Darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!!! I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> It was my favorite design for a long time, as was the one on the right.
> 
> Then they got together after a drunken night of dance and the Dragon was born.
Click to expand...

I like the sobered up version on the right. :drinkup:


----------



## Skillet

I'm in. They look great!! And congratulations!!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Each "Like" you deserve it !

Thank you for this chance, I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## GHT

congratulations man, count me in please.


----------



## BrokenPins

Congratulations Hrawk and thanks for doing the giveaway - Count me in!


----------



## Sevens

Yummy! Thanks for the give away!


----------



## Vetryan15

Wow that material is SWEET


----------



## Harpman

Thanks for the chance. Congrats on the likes


----------



## MrRRSP

Cool giveaway


----------



## worserabbit

Those look awesome. Im in.


----------



## Shawn Feltman

Congrats again on the 1000 mark im in and tahnks for the give away


----------



## PorkChopSling

Congratulations on the marked event, I am in, good luck to all.


----------



## Curtis

Hopefully I'm not too late, those frames are gorgeous. Ice looks so clean!

Congrats on 1000 likes Hrawk!


----------



## Hrawk

I'll do the draw tomorrow evening. About 26 hours from now.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Giddy Up....


----------



## Bruno529

YAY!


----------



## flipgun

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## NicklePanda

The likes are definitely well deserved you've definitely shared the knowledge that you acquired through experience and everything else. Congrats!!!


----------



## Hrawk

Entries closed, doing the draw now.


----------



## AlmightyOx

Hrawk said:


> Entries closed, doing the draw now.


Oh snap...


----------



## Hrawk

Video uploading . . . . .


----------



## Hrawk

Here's the draw :

(Watch in full screen HD. Couldn't I have just posted a name, sure, but where's the suspense in that )


----------



## Btoon84

Congratulations to..... Meh, I'll make him watch it. It was quite suspenseful


----------



## e~shot

Congrats Ash!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

God dang it.

Well done to the winner, enjoy it.

I was only just over the line!


----------



## tnflipper52

Congrats to ash and thanks for the chance to win hwrack.


----------



## ash

WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Fantastical powers are at play. I spent the afternoon making a shooter inspired by the prize in this giveaway and then I win it!! :lol:

Thanks, Hrawk. You're a proper champion and kilo-likable...


----------



## leon13

i take the inspired one of u ;-)

chears and have funn u lucky one


----------



## kanexor

My first reaction was like :stupidcomp: , but then I calmed down and was like this :banghead: .

Just kidding...congratulations to you Ash. You earn it.

It is a pitty that there is not a prize for the second and third place. :king:

Thank you very much Hrawk for this great giveaway!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations Ash. thanks for the give away Hrawk.


----------



## mr. green

Congratulations, Ash.

Thank you, Hrawk, for giving all of us a chance.


----------



## MrRRSP

Congratulations


----------



## flipgun

Congratulations Ash and thank you Hrawk.


----------



## Playboy 925

Hrawk said:


> Woohoo 1000 likes, yeah baby!
> 
> What better way to celebrate and to share the love than by giving something away.
> 
> I'm thinking one of my Ice Slingshots, this time a Hrawkeye.
> 
> Simply post in this thread to be entered into the draw and on the same day I draw the Secret Santa (May 20), I'll pick a name at random to receive the gift.
> 
> No pic as yes as I'm yet to build it, but this should give you an idea:
> 
> Hrawkeye
> 
> *Ice Frame:*


----------



## Playboy 925

Im in


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

You missed it pal.


----------



## Falconthrust

So close! (2 months)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lovely looking frames.

If you are giving away again I am in.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## The Warrior

Congrats.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation Ash have fun with this amazing ice-frame,

to Hrawk a big thank you for this give away :thumbsup:


----------



## ceedub

Those are some beauty lookin shooters.


----------



## Dr J

Darn, I missed this give away completely ! Congratulations to Hrawk on his accomplishment, and to Ash for being the Lucky recipient ! A little late coming, but the sentiments remain the same.


----------



## tnflipper52

Congrats Ash. Have fun with your new shooter. Looks fantastic.


----------

